# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  acconti irpef non pagati

## nellyvasco

salve, vorrei sapere se una ditta che non ha pagato gli acconti irpef (e che non ha intenzione di pagare) può pagare tutto l'importo a saldo, quindi con il codice tributo 4001?
infatti in sede di dichiarazione mod. unico quadro RN nel rigo degli acconti versati non inserisco alcun importo, mi va a riportare tutto l'importo a debito stampando così una distinta f24 con codice tributo 4001, è giusto?
aspetto vs notizie urgentementeeeee  :Confused:

----------


## nuvola

Anche io di solito faccio cosi.. l'unica cosa è che probabilmente arriveranno da pagare sanzioni e interessi per non aver pagato gli acconti con scadenze giuste..

----------


## danilo sciuto

> salve, vorrei sapere se una ditta che non ha pagato gli acconti irpef (e che non ha intenzione di pagare) può pagare tutto l'importo a saldo, quindi con il codice tributo 4001?
> infatti in sede di dichiarazione mod. unico quadro RN nel rigo degli acconti versati non inserisco alcun importo, mi va a riportare tutto l'importo a debito stampando così una distinta f24 con codice tributo 4001, è giusto?
> aspetto vs notizie urgentementeeeee

  Gli importi degli aconti vanno indicati anche se non pagati, in quanto farai il ravvedimento operoso.
Diversamente, ovvio che ti arrivano le sanzioni come dice nuvola. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> Gli importi degli aconti vanno indicati anche se non pagati, in quanto farai il ravvedimento operoso.
> ....

  ... e qui il solito dubbio: la dichiarazione la invii a Settembre, per il secondo acconto come ti regoli, integri se poi il cliente non ravvede?

----------


## Patty76

> ... e qui il solito dubbio: la dichiarazione la invii a Settembre, per il secondo acconto come ti regoli, integri se poi il cliente non ravvede?

  Che c'entra il secondo acconto, scusa. Stiamo parlando degli acconti che avrebbero dovuto versare l'anno precedente...  :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... e qui il solito dubbio: la dichiarazione la invii a Settembre, per il secondo acconto come ti regoli, integri se poi il cliente non ravvede?

  Il cliente credo abbia tempo proprio fino a settembre per ravvedere, no?  :Smile:  
E, in ogni caso, non succede nulla se indichi come versati importi che non lo sono stati; anzi, la dichiarazione è più chiara !
Vedi il caso del contribuente che non ha pagato mai iva nel 2009 .... se non metti gli importi pagati ti trovi un 6099 che comprende anche i 603x, e rischi di far rateizzare pure quelli ....... 
Comunque, vale quanto ho detto prima.

----------


## Niccolò

> Il cliente credo abbia tempo proprio fino a settembre per ravvedere, no?  
> E, in ogni caso, non succede nulla se indichi come versati importi che non lo sono stati; anzi, la dichiarazione è più chiara !
> Vedi il caso del contribuente che non ha pagato mai iva nel 2009 .... se non metti gli importi pagati ti trovi un 6099 che comprende anche i 603x, e rischi di far rateizzare pure quelli ....... 
> Comunque, vale quanto ho detto prima.

  Ha tempo fino a oltre settembre, il 30 novembre per essere pignolo  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Anch'io ho messo e metto ancora gli acconti anche se non versati, una volta però un front officer dell'Ade mi ha fatto notare che così facendo rilascio una dichiarazione falsa... e non ha tutti i torti  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
La cosa più grottesca, è che sono sempre stati quelli dell'Ade a consigliare di inserire acconti anche se non versati per facilitargli il lavoro. In effetti però, in caso di contestazione, le istruzioni parlano di acconti versati, non di acconti dovuti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ha tempo fino a oltre settembre, il 30 novembre per essere pignolo

  Nela dichiarazione Unico10 metto gli acconti che andavano versati nel 2009, e che dunque possono essere ravveduti entro settmebre 2010 ......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      

> Anch'io ho messo e metto ancora gli acconti anche se non versati, una volta però un front officer dell'Ade mi ha fatto notare che così facendo rilascio una dichiarazione falsa... e non ha tutti i torti

  Anche se metto in RP1 uno scontrino di 5 euro non detraibile faccio una dichiarazione falsa .....     

> La cosa più grottesca, è che sono sempre stati quelli dell'Ade a consigliare di inserire acconti anche se non versati per facilitargli il lavoro. In effetti però, in caso di contestazione, le istruzioni parlano di acconti versati, non di acconti dovuti.

  Giusto: ma tu dammi retta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Nela dichiarazione Unico10 metto gli acconti che andavano versati nel 2009, e che dunque possono essere ravveduti entro settmebre 2010 ......

   :Stick Out Tongue:  
Questa me la dimentico sempre  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patty76

> Che c'entra il secondo acconto, scusa. Stiamo parlando degli acconti che avrebbero dovuto versare l'anno precedente...

   

> Nela dichiarazione Unico10 metto gli acconti che andavano versati nel 2009, e che dunque possono essere ravveduti entro settmebre 2010 ......

   

> Questa me la dimentico sempre

  Ehm...come dire Patty....oramai sei invisibile!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ehm...come dire Patty....oramai sei invisibile!!!!!

  Non sei invisibile, sei troppo ermetica  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Patty76

> Non sei invisibile, sei troppo ermetica

  Io ermetica.... :EEK!:   e dire che di solito mi considerano tutti prolissa!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lucam78

In questo forum non si smette mai di imparare! :Big Grin: 
Io mi son sempre comportato diversamente, e così è stato anche nello studio in cui ho fatto la pratica, però del parere del Dott. Sciuto c'è da fidarsi ad occhi chiusi!
Io ho sempre fatto questo ragionamento:
Se il cliente non versa gli acconti io indico quanto effettivamente versato (0) e il tutto sarà versato come saldo, le imposte saranno interamente pagate ma arriverà la sanzione per mancato versamento degli acconti.
Se invece indico come versati degli acconti in realtà non versati, il cliente andrà a pagare meno come saldo ma arriverà una sanzione per mancato pagamento di acconti, (+gli acconti stessi) nonchè una sanzione per dichiarazione infedele!
Ora mi direte, se il cliente può pagare il tutto come saldo perchè non dividere tale cifra in saldo + acconti con ravvedimento? Noi abbiamo sempre fatto così anche per poter chiudere la dichiarazione in tempo, ovvero io ti consegno un f24 per saldo, se tu non la paghi son affari tuoi, se invece facessi il ravvedimento mi preoccuperei di verificare nuovamente  prima dell'invio telematico se il cliente ha effettivamente versato il ravvedimento!! :Frown: 
Son stato troppo complicato nel ragionamento? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Son stato troppo complicato nel ragionamento?

  Assolutamente no.  :Smile:  
La prassi da te seguita a mio parere è pericolosa, perchè si richia di versare a rate noin solo il saldo, ma anche gli acconti, che possono solo essere ravveduti (evitando così che arrivino anche le sanzioni). 
Poi se il cliente non fa il ravvedimento sono fatti suoi, ma questo è un altro discorso. 
ciao  :Smile:

----------


## lucam78

Ti ringrazio, però perdonami, non ho capito la frase _"si richia di versare a rate noin solo il saldo, ma anche gli acconti"_
in che senso? :Confused: 
Comunque, il punto che non mi è chiaro è: ma per il fisco non è la stessa cosa se quanto gli dobbiamo lo versiamo parte in acconto e parte in saldo oppure (se non versimao gli acconti) tutto in saldo? fermo restando che dovrò pagare le sanzioni per mancato versamento di acconti!
Tutti questi discorsi per un semplice motivo, alla fin fine i clienti che non possono/vogliono pagare gli acconti sono quelli con difficoltà finanziarie molto gravi che di conseguenza avranno difficoltà anche col saldo! ecco perchè volendoli aiutare si pensava di indicare acconti versati 0, rimandare il tutto come saldo 2010 e dare quindi più tempo (in quanto il saldo sarà ravvedibile sino a settembre 2011).
Forse mi stò incartando! :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ti ringrazio, però perdonami, non ho capito la frase _"si richia di versare a rate noin solo il saldo, ma anche gli acconti"_
> in che senso?

  Proprio perchè si rischia di affermare quello che stai dicendo qui sotto:     

> volendoli aiutare si pensava di indicare acconti versati 0, rimandare il tutto come saldo 2010 e dare quindi più tempo (in quanto il saldo sarà ravvedibile sino a settembre 2011).

  Quel saldo non è il saldo.  :Big Grin:  
Se io dovevo pagare aconti per 100, e il debito totale è 120, il mio saldo (ravvedibile fino a settembre 2011 è 20, non 120.
100 devo ravvederli entro settembre 2010. 
Adesso capisci perchè parlavo di pericolosità ?  :Wink:

----------


## lucam78

Ora mi è chiaro! Grazie!! :Big Grin: 
Son sempre stato convinto del contrario, ecco perchè non mi tornavano i conti!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Grazie del consiglio! :Wink:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> Quel saldo non è il saldo.  
> Se io dovevo pagare aconti per 100, e il debito totale è 120, il mio saldo (ravvedibile fino a settembre 2011 è 20, non 120.
> 100 devo ravvederli entro settembre 2010. 
> Adesso capisci perchè parlavo di pericolosità ?

  E' proprio qui che la discussione diventa interessanta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Se avessero voluto parlare di acconti dovuti avrebbero dovuto scrivere "_dovuti_". Nelle istruzioni si parla sempre di acconti "_versati_", quindi la procedura che hai indicato te è assolutamente legittima: non verso acconti nel 2009 nè li ravvedo, in Unico 2010 avrò tutto a saldo che potrò rateizzare o ravvedere entro giugno 2011 o anche più in là se rateizzato (ovviamente arriveranno le sanzioni per ritardato versamento degli acconti 2009). 
Finita la didattica, nella pratica anch'io mi comporto come te, perchè so che in Agenzia il ragionamento non piace ed anche nei fatti, rimandare troppo il pagamento delle imposte può diventare pericoloso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lucam78

Mi è permesso tornare sull'argomento?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I contributi inps eccedenti il minimale non sono purtroppo ravvedibili, avendo saltato le scadenze cosa mi consigliate di fare? pagarli ugualmente e aspettare le sanzioni? oppure non pagare e attendere  le sanzioni? *Ma sopratutto* con riferimento all'argomento della discussione, mi consigliate anche in questo caso di inserire gli acconti eventualmente non versati in RR come detto in precedenza oppure vista la situazione (importi non ravvedibili) cambia qualcosa?  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I contributi inps eccedenti il minimale non sono purtroppo ravvedibili, avendo saltato le scadenze cosa mi consigliate di fare? pagarli ugualmente e aspettare le sanzioni? oppure non pagare e attendere  le sanzioni?

  pagarli ugualmente (così li deduci) e aspettare le sanzioni.     

> *Ma sopratutto* con riferimento all'argomento della discussione, mi consigliate anche in questo caso di inserire gli acconti eventualmente non versati in RR come detto in precedenza oppure vista la situazione (importi non ravvedibili) cambia qualcosa?

  Questo caso non fa eccezione.

----------


## lucam78

Seguirò il consiglio, Grazie! :Smile:  
EDIT: Non vorrei approfittare della disponibilità del Dott. Sciuto ma permane un dubbio! 
Potrebbe essere considerata non lecita l'operazione di ravvedimento degli acconti per il 2009 (da UNICO 2009) utilizzando in compensazione proprio il credito IVA che scaturisce da UNICO 2010? Essendo possibile il ravvedimento sino al 30 settembre propenderei per il si anche se qualche timore lo avrei!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Seguirò il consiglio, Grazie! 
> EDIT: Non vorrei approfittare della disponibilità del Dott. Sciuto ma permane un dubbio! 
> Potrebbe essere considerata non lecita l'operazione di ravvedimento degli acconti per il 2009 (da UNICO 2009) utilizzando in compensazione proprio il credito IVA che scaturisce da UNICO 2010? Essendo possibile il ravvedimento sino al 30 settembre propenderei per il si anche se qualche timore lo avrei!

  Calcola gli interessi da ravvedimento fino alla data di pagamento (anche se è F24 a zero) e nessuno potrò dirti niente. 
ciao

----------


## lucam78

Precauzionalmente calcolo gli interessi al 30 settembre, con certi clienti vado coi piedi di piombo! Grazie! :Smile:

----------


## ric74

Scusate se mi riallaccio a questo vecchio discorso. Ne ho aperto uno nuovo senza essermi accorto che qui ho trovato tante risposte ai miei dubbi.
Vorrei chiedere al Dr. Sciuto o a chi mi può rispondere se vale lo stesso discorso anche nel caso in cui il cliente non voglia ravvedersi.
Mi spiego meglio. Si è parlato d'inserire in dichiarazione acconti Irpef e Inps anche se non effettivamente versati perché la dichiaraizone è più chiara. Si è pure aggiunto che questa prassi è conveniente in caso di ravvedimento operoso. Ma se il cliente non vuole assolutamente ravvedersi questi acconti (IRPEF e INPS) vanno indicati ugualmente? Non si rischia una sanzione, come detto sopra, per dichiarazione infedele e vedersi sempre richiedere acconti e sanzioni? Grazie per l'aiuto che potrete darmi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate se mi riallaccio a questo vecchio discorso. Ne ho aperto uno nuovo senza essermi accorto che qui ho trovato tante risposte ai miei dubbi.
> Vorrei chiedere al Dr. Sciuto o a chi mi può rispondere se vale lo stesso discorso anche nel caso in cui il cliente non voglia ravvedersi.
> Mi spiego meglio. Si è parlato d'inserire in dichiarazione acconti Irpef e Inps anche se non effettivamente versati perché la dichiaraizone è più chiara. Si è pure aggiunto che questa prassi è conveniente in caso di ravvedimento operoso. Ma se il cliente non vuole assolutamente ravvedersi questi acconti (IRPEF e INPS) vanno indicati ugualmente? Non si rischia una sanzione, come detto sopra, per dichiarazione infedele e vedersi sempre richiedere acconti e sanzioni? Grazie per l'aiuto che potrete darmi.

  Quanto detto vale anche per questo caso; nessuna sanzione a parte ovviamente quella per omesso versamento.

----------


## Niccolò

> Quanto detto vale anche per questo caso; nessuna sanzione a parte ovviamente quella per omesso versamento.

  Quoto.... anche se per i contribuenti "strutturalmente" inadempienti consiglio di non inserire gli acconti pagati. Arriverà un'unica sanzione per tutto il saldo non pagato e per i tardivi versamenti degli acconti, e volendo potrà rateizzare il tutto.

----------


## ric74

Grazie per le risposte. Solo che ho un caso che mi lascia un ulteriore dubbio. Ho un cliente che da Unico 2010 avrebbe dovuto versare per es. 500 euro d'acconto per IVS e non li versa. In Unico 2011 come dite voi dovrei indicare euro 500 come versati nel quadro RR, nell'apposita sezione. Ma se questo cliente non deve versare contributi IVS per l'anno 2010 si ritroverà un credito di euro 500 (quadro RR col. 34) da poter utilizzare per compensare gli eventuali altri debiti INPS o altro. La mia domanda è questa: può utilizzare questo credito inesistente (perché non versato) per compensare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie per le risposte. Solo che ho un caso che mi lascia un ulteriore dubbio. Ho un cliente che da Unico 2010 avrebbe dovuto versare per es. 500 euro d'acconto per IVS e non li versa. In Unico 2011 come dite voi dovrei indicare euro 500 come versati nel quadro RR, nell'apposita sezione. Ma se questo cliente non deve versare contributi IVS per l'anno 2010 si ritroverà un credito di euro 500 (quadro RR col. 34) da poter utilizzare per compensare gli eventuali altri debiti INPS o altro. La mia domanda è questa: può utilizzare questo credito inesistente (perché non versato) per compensare?

  La risposta è positiva. D'altronde, dovrà comunque versare gli acconti!

----------


## robil

> Grazie per le risposte. Solo che ho un caso che mi lascia un ulteriore dubbio. Ho un cliente che da Unico 2010 avrebbe dovuto versare per es. 500 euro d'acconto per IVS e non li versa. In Unico 2011 come dite voi dovrei indicare euro 500 come versati nel quadro RR, nell'apposita sezione. Ma se questo cliente non deve versare contributi IVS per l'anno 2010 si ritroverà un credito di euro 500 (quadro RR col. 34) da poter utilizzare per compensare gli eventuali altri debiti INPS o altro. La mia domanda è questa: può utilizzare questo credito inesistente (perché non versato) per compensare?

  Se si andasse a scavare nei meandri del diritto civile e tributario  :Wink:  probabilmente porre in essere comportamenti di questo tipo essendone consapevoli darebbe luogo all'applicazione di sanzioni diverse dalla semplice sanzione per omesso versamento (dichiarazione infedele o altro). 
Di fatto tuttavia la dichiarazione viene sottoposta ai controlli automatici 36 bis e 36 ter che nel caso specifico determineranno l'invio dei consueti avvisi bonari per omesso versamento e null'altro (gli avvisi ad oggi vengono notificati dai 18 ai 24 mesi successivi agli adempimenti dovuti per quanto riguarda il modello unico).

----------


## robil

Mi aggancio anch'io per aprire un breve approfondimento sul ricalcolo o autodeterminazione degli acconti (chiedo scusa se nella lunga discussione gia sviluppata sopra si è gia data risposta a quanto dirò). 
Sappiamo che gli acconti rappresentano un adempimento obbligatorio e soggetto a sanzione nel caso in cui ne venga omesso il versamento. 
Sappiamo che il contribuente ha facoltà di riduzione degli acconti nel caso in cui prevede che le imposte per l'anno successivo saranno inferiori a patto che gli acconti versati siano sufficienti alla copertura delle imposte dovute.
Tuttavia l'autodeterminazione degli acconti ha comunque un limite nel versamento (comunque obbligatorio) del primo acconto pari al 40% del "normale acconto". Ossia non si può mai non versare almeno il 40% di quanto si sarebbe dovuto versare per il primo acconto pieno (come noto pari al 40% del 99%, per le persone fisiche, del cosiddetto rigo differenza del quadro N). 
Ora mi chiedo se nella pratica in caso di mancato versamento in toto  degli acconti (non versando nemmeno il 40% del primo acconto) vengano inviati avvisi per omesso versamento ovvero se la norma che ho richiamato sia una norma "dormiente".

----------


## shailendra

> Grazie per le risposte. Solo che ho un caso che mi lascia un ulteriore dubbio. Ho un cliente che da Unico 2010 avrebbe dovuto versare per es. 500 euro d'acconto per IVS e non li versa. In Unico 2011 come dite voi dovrei indicare euro 500 come versati nel quadro RR, nell'apposita sezione. Ma se questo cliente non deve versare contributi IVS per l'anno 2010 si ritroverà un credito di euro 500 (quadro RR col. 34) da poter utilizzare per compensare gli eventuali altri debiti INPS o altro. La mia domanda è questa: può utilizzare questo credito inesistente (perché non versato) per compensare?

  In questo caso ti consiglio di non inserire niente. Infatti se il debito non è dovuto puoi dire di aver utilizzato il metodo previsionale.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ora mi chiedo se nella pratica in caso di mancato versamento in toto  degli acconti (non versando nemmeno il 40% del primo acconto) vengano inviati avvisi per omesso versamento ovvero se la norma che ho richiamato sia una norma "dormiente".

  Trattasi di norma dormiente, nonchè di norma sconosciuta al sottoscritto, che ti invita a citarla per studiarsela.  :Wink:

----------


## robil

> Trattasi di norma dormiente, nonchè di norma sconosciuta al sottoscritto, che ti invita a citarla per studiarsela.

  E' il decreto legge n. 69 del 1989.  
Allego la parte che interessa in particolare si veda l'art. 4 comma 2 lettera B. 
E' cosi Danilo. Ma mi son chiesto se di fatto la riduzione al di sotto del 40% si cui alla norma richiamata sopra sia sanzionata. L'esperienza mi sta portando a scindere il diritto scritto dal diritto "praticato". :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' il decreto legge n. 69 del 1989.  
> Allego la parte che interessa in particolare si veda l'art. 4 comma 2 lettera B. 
> E' cosi Danilo. Ma mi son chiesto se di fatto la riduzione al di sotto del 40% si cui alla norma richiamata sopra sia sanzionata. L'esperienza mi sta portando a scindere il diritto scritto dal diritto "praticato".

  Mah, ho letto la norma (che conoscevo); ma non mi risulta che dica che se non versi il primo acconto ti fanno comunque la sanzione.

----------


## robil

> Mah, ho letto la norma (che conoscevo); ma non mi risulta che dica che se non versi il primo acconto ti fanno comunque la sanzione.

  Uso parole mie ma letteralmente si dice che gli interessi e le sanzioni non sono dovuti se si omette il versamento del primo acconto se non inferiore al 40%. E' un "gioco di negazioni", visto specularmente gli interessi e le sanzioni sono dovuti se si omette di versare il primo acconto per importi inferiori al 40%.  
Si badi che si parla del 40% del primo acconto da non confondere con il 40% del 99% che determina il primo acconto pieno.
Si badi ancora che una lettere disciplina il primo acconto e altra lettera della norma in questione disciplina il secondo acconto che può essere omesso totalmente senza limiti e senza sanzioni se per l'anno non saranno dovute imposte.

----------


## roby

mi sono capitati molte volte clienti che per un motivo o per l'altro non hanno versato il primo acconto, o l'hanno versato in misura inferiore al dovuto: SEMPRE arrivata la sanzione (attraverso avviso bonario)!  :Smile:

----------


## robil

> mi sono capitati molte volte clienti che per un motivo o per l'altro non hanno versato il primo acconto, o l'hanno versato in misura inferiore al dovuto: SEMPRE arrivata la sanzione (attraverso avviso bonario)!

  Ovvio se si versa in misura inferiore al dovuto (da parametrare con il "rigo differenza" dell'unico dell'anno successivo al versamento dovuto) le sanzioni arrivano e sono dovute. 
Altra cosa è se il "rigo differenza" non obbliga al versamento dell'acconto. In questo caso l'acconto non è obbligatoriamente da versare e se per errore viene inviato un avviso bonario l'Agenzia deve annullarlo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Uso parole mie ma letteralmente si dice che gli interessi e le sanzioni non sono dovuti se si omette il versamento del primo acconto se non inferiore al 40%. E' un "gioco di negazioni", visto specularmente gli interessi e le sanzioni sono dovuti se si omette di versare il primo acconto per importi inferiori al 40%.  
> Si badi che si parla del 40% del primo acconto da non confondere con il 40% del 99% che determina il primo acconto pieno.
> Si badi ancora che una lettere disciplina il primo acconto e altra lettera della norma in questione disciplina il secondo acconto che può essere omesso totalmente senza limiti e senza sanzioni se per l'anno non saranno dovute imposte.

  Le disposizioni concernenti gli interessi e la soprattassa ................... non si applicano:
a) in caso di omesso versamento di una o di entrambe le rate, se l'imposta dovuta in base alla dichiarazione dei redditi relativa al periodo di imposta in corso, al netto delle detrazioni e crediti di imposta e delle ritenute di acconto, e' di ammontare non superiore a lire 100 mila per i contribuenti soggetti all'irpef nonche' a lire 40 mila per i contribuenti soggetti all'Irpeg. 
Quindi se io non verso nessun acconto, e alla fine dell'anno ho debito zero, non c'è nessuna sazione.
Ovvio che se invece poi alla fine dell'anno risulto a debito, la sanzione viene applicata (sull'importo totale del debito consuntivo).

----------


## robil

> Le disposizioni concernenti gli interessi e la soprattassa ................... non si applicano:
> a) in caso di omesso versamento di una o di entrambe le rate, se l'imposta dovuta in base alla dichiarazione dei redditi relativa al periodo di imposta in corso, al netto delle detrazioni e crediti di imposta e delle ritenute di acconto, e' di ammontare non superiore a lire 100 mila per i contribuenti soggetti all'irpef nonche' a lire 40 mila per i contribuenti soggetti all'Irpeg. 
> Quindi se io non verso nessun acconto, e alla fine dell'anno ho debito zero, non c'è nessuna sazione.
> Ovvio che se invece poi alla fine dell'anno risulto a debito, la sanzione viene applicata (sull'importo totale del debito consuntivo).

  Ops!! E vero :Wink: !!! C'è anche questo caso ossia il caso in cui le imposte dovute nel complesso siano inferiori a 51 euro (del resto c'è anche la regola che che il primo acconto non si versa ovvero si versa in concomitanza della scadenza del secondo acconto ovvero entrambi gli acconti non si versano se non superano determinati ammontari. Ho accavallato le fattispecie sebbene a ben vedere hanno relazioni ma sono differenti).
  In questo caso e solo in questo non c'è l'obbligo di versamento, ossia se gli importi sono inferiori ai 51 euro circa.  
In tutti gli altri casi dai 51 euro in su e quindi in tutti i casi in cui gli acconti sarebbero dovuti anche se in misura inferiore al calcolo classico (99%......) è obbligatorio versare almeno il 40% del primo acconto.
E' la successiva lettera B che ci impone questo.

----------


## Gastone74

Ripropongo questo vecchio, ma interessante, post con uno dei miei tanti dubbi amletici.
Si parla naturalmente di acconti non versati, importi abbastanza elevati, per cui non si ha alcuna intenzione di ravvedersi, ma di aspettare l'avviso di irregolarità.
Voi come vi comportereste:
1 - nel rigo acconti indichereste anche gli acconti che non sono stati versati (nonostante le istruzioni parlino di "importi versati") per poi versare la differenza a saldo 
2 - nel rigo acconti non indichereste nessun importo e versereste il tutto a saldo 
Ho questo dubbio perchè cmq si tratta di importi elevati ed indicando nel rigo gli acconti non versati, starei cmq dichiarando il falso. Però è anche vero che i primi controlli che vengono effettuati sono quelli automatici che rilevano l'incongruenza e ti mandano l'avviso per gli acconti indicati in dichiarazione a cui non corrisponde un F24.
Aspetto un vostro parere...

----------


## Niccolò

> ....Ho questo dubbio perchè cmq si tratta di importi elevati ed indicando nel rigo gli acconti non versati, starei cmq dichiarando il falso...

  In questi casi dichiarerei sempre la verità, quindi non inserirei gli acconti. Sarà il software dell'AdE a sanzionare l'omesso saldo e i tardivi acconti.

----------


## eli85

se non sono stati versati, nonostante siano obbligatori, io non li indicherei, pagherei tutto a saldo e attenderei l'irregolarità per sanzioni ed interessi. 
uso il condizionale perchè è mia abitudine fare il ravvedimento operoso degli acconti non pagati ed indicarli in dichiarazione, se il cliente ha disponibilità naturalmente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> se non sono stati versati, nonostante siano obbligatori, io non li indicherei, pagherei tutto a saldo e attenderei l'irregolarità per sanzioni ed interessi.

  Questa prassi è assolutamente antieconomica.
Infatti, se ho i soldi per io ravvedimento, è inutile pagare la sola imposta ed attendere l'avviso bonario per le sanzioni ed interessi: tanto vale, a quel punto, non pagare nulla ed attendere l'avviso bonario per imposta, sanzioni ed interessi, pagando con rate trimestrali abbastanza estese nel tempo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ripropongo questo vecchio, ma interessante, post con uno dei miei tanti dubbi amletici.
> Si parla naturalmente di acconti non versati, importi abbastanza elevati, per cui non si ha alcuna intenzione di ravvedersi, ma di aspettare l'avviso di irregolarità.
> Voi come vi comportereste:
> 1 - nel rigo acconti indichereste anche gli acconti che non sono stati versati (nonostante le istruzioni parlino di "importi versati") per poi versare la differenza a saldo 
> 2 - nel rigo acconti non indichereste nessun importo e versereste il tutto a saldo 
> Ho questo dubbio perchè cmq si tratta di importi elevati ed indicando nel rigo gli acconti non versati, starei cmq dichiarando il falso. Però è anche vero che i primi controlli che vengono effettuati sono quelli automatici che rilevano l'incongruenza e ti mandano l'avviso per gli acconti indicati in dichiarazione a cui non corrisponde un F24.
> Aspetto un vostro parere...

  Sicuramente la 1), per quanto ho detto sopra.

----------


## eli85

> Questa prassi è assolutamente antieconomica.
> Infatti, se ho i soldi per io ravvedimento, è inutile pagare la sola imposta ed attendere l'avviso bonario per le sanzioni ed interessi: tanto vale, a quel punto, non pagare nulla ed attendere l'avviso bonario per imposta, sanzioni ed interessi, pagando con rate trimestrali abbastanza estese nel tempo.

  non sono d'accordo perchè:
1- dichiaro il falso
2- una volta che arriva il controllo formale 36 bis su importi omessi di importo elevato le sanzioni e gli interessi lievitano, a maggior ragione col pagamento di rate trimestrali estese nel tempo
Resto del parere che la soluzione ottimale è cercare di ravvedere gli acconti non versati prima della determinazione del saldo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non sono d'accordo perchè:
> 1- dichiaro il falso

  Perdonami, ma tu sai quand'è che si parla di "dichiarazione falsa"? Io temo di no....   

> 2- una volta che arriva il controllo formale 36 bis su importi omessi di importo elevato le sanzioni e gli interessi lievitano, a maggior ragione col pagamento di rate trimestrali estese nel tempo
> Resto del parere che la soluzione ottimale è cercare di ravvedere gli acconti non versati prima della determinazione del saldo.

  Le sanzioni sono sempre le stesse, ossia il 10%.
Se voglio fare il ravvedimento,m devo farlo per bene: ossia pago entro il 30/9 non solo l'imposta, ma anche la sanzione e gli interessi: se pago solo l'imposta, ho solo anticipato dei soldi che potrei pagare tranquillamente dopo un paio d'anni, a rate .....

----------


## Gastone74

Voi sapete se per importi dichiarati, ma non versati, ci sia qualche limite superato il quale si cade nel penale?
L'unico timore resta quello...

----------


## eli85

> Perdonami, ma tu sai quand'è che si parla di "dichiarazione falsa"? Io temo di no....  
> Le sanzioni sono sempre le stesse, ossia il 10%.
> Se voglio fare il ravvedimento,m devo farlo per bene: ossia pago entro il 30/9 non solo l'imposta, ma anche la sanzione e gli interessi: se pago solo l'imposta, ho solo anticipato dei soldi che potrei pagare tranquillamente dopo un paio d'anni, a rate .....

  so perfettamente cos'è una dichiarazione falsa e so di aver usato un termine improprio ma l'ho fatto col preciso intento di ribadire che, secondo me, in sede di unico non è corretto indicare degli acconti che non sono stati versati soprattutto se poi si può pagare tutto in sede di saldo o magari facendo un ravvedimento "per bene" prima della determinazione dell'imposta ed indicando quindi nel campo acconti versati ciò che è stato effettivamente versato.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ripropongo questo vecchio, ma interessante, post con uno dei miei tanti dubbi amletici.
> Si parla naturalmente di acconti non versati, importi abbastanza elevati, per cui non si ha alcuna intenzione di ravvedersi, ma di aspettare l'avviso di irregolarità.
> Voi come vi comportereste:
> 1 - nel rigo acconti indichereste anche gli acconti che non sono stati versati (nonostante le istruzioni parlino di "importi versati") per poi versare la differenza a saldo 
> 2 - nel rigo acconti non indichereste nessun importo e versereste il tutto a saldo 
> Ho questo dubbio perchè cmq si tratta di importi elevati ed indicando nel rigo gli acconti non versati, starei cmq dichiarando il falso. Però è anche vero che i primi controlli che vengono effettuati sono quelli automatici che rilevano l'incongruenza e ti mandano l'avviso per gli acconti indicati in dichiarazione a cui non corrisponde un F24.
> Aspetto un vostro parere...

  Hai già scritto qui http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post255804

----------


## danilo sciuto

> so perfettamente cos'è una dichiarazione falsa e so di aver usato un termine improprio ma l'ho fatto col preciso intento di ribadire che, secondo me, in sede di unico non è corretto indicare degli acconti che non sono stati versati soprattutto se poi si può pagare tutto in sede di saldo o magari facendo un ravvedimento "per bene" prima della determinazione dell'imposta ed indicando quindi nel campo acconti versati ciò che è stato effettivamente versato.

  In un forum di commercialisti sarebbe bene parlare con termini propri..... se non lo facciamo qui, dove dobbiamo farlo? 
Non concordo sul fatto che in sede di unico non sia corretto indicare degli acconti che non sono stati versati, e d'altronde è indicativo che in tal caso non sia mai stata fatta nessuna sanzione.

----------


## Gastone74

> Hai già scritto qui http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post255804

  Chiedo scusa Dott. Sciuto, non capisco a cosa si riferisce il suo "quote", ho sbagliato qualcosa o, senza rendermene conto, ho infranto le regole del forum?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chiedo scusa Dott. Sciuto, non capisco a cosa si riferisce il suo "quote", ho sbagliato qualcosa o, senza rendermene conto, ho infranto le regole del forum?

  Solo che ha scritto lo stesso quesito anche nella discussione linkata.

----------

